# Visual Voicemail with Rogers



## johngardiner (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys so my new 3G iPhone is up and running but am wondering why the visual voicemail is not working? The demo unit in the store had it up and running.. any ideas? is it working for anyone else??


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

Mine works.


----------



## Sandy McMurray (Jan 10, 2003)

Did you _pay_ for Visual Voicemail?

Some people didn't notice that when Rogers dropped the $100 data plan to $30, they took out Visual Voicemail, making it an $8 per month add on.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey, mine isnt working either. 

I think I know why, it said in the fine print of the pamflets I was looking at today that the voice portion of your new plan wont take effect until 12 AM.

Now that I think of it actually, I dont think my voice plan even changed. I donno.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

Sandy McMurray said:


> Did you _pay_ for Visual Voicemail?
> 
> Some people didn't notice that when Rogers dropped the $100 data plan to $30, they took out Visual Voicemail, making it an $8 per month add on.


it's only $8? I was directed to get teh $15 messaging bundle in order to have VV. At least month 1 is free. That gives me time to find out that I could save $7. 

So what do you get for the extra $8? Just Visual Voicemail, or does it come with call display?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Stupid idiot at the Rogers store. I wait 10 hours for my iPhone. I ask him 3 times if he has added the 15$ value pack with Visual Voicemail. He says yes every time.

Called Rogers, I have no value pack. I'll be telling them that I fully expect them to credit my account for the text messages I've been sending, under the impression that I had a plan.


----------



## neom (May 22, 2005)

So I don't understand totally...

I called Fido today and I asked them if I could have visual voicemail on my 1.0 iPhone, the guy said he couldn't vouch for the technology working but he'd add the plan to my account and then I'd just have to see if it worked. 

He added it (I think).. but for some reason my visual voicemail isn't working. 

This indicated to me either, a) he didn't add it, or b) the technologies are not compatible.. 

Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## neom (May 22, 2005)

I called and it seems like I have it added although the guy I spoke with isn't too sure, so I'm at a loss... 


Anyone?


----------



## neom (May 22, 2005)

Does anyone else have any experience with this? I'm kinda curious.


----------



## pureeville (Jul 12, 2008)

*Visual voicemail not working for me, either*

I was also directed to the $15 value pack, after choosing the $30/6GB data and a voice plan, specifically for getting back visual voicemail. Did the representative make a mistake?


----------



## neom (May 22, 2005)

Ok, I'm on the phone with fido, apparently the guy who I spoke with last night didn't add the visual voicemail option, however he told me he was. Now they are telling me they won't add it because it's only compatible with the 3G phones.


----------



## neom (May 22, 2005)

Fido are saying that they can't add any iPhone options to none-iPhone customers till the 24th of this month.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i have a "communicate" pack with rogers that includes call display, voicemail and text messaging. i was told that if i have the data plan, and already have voicemail, i'll automatically get VVM. i'm using my 1st gen iphone until my new one arrives. not sure if it works yet, but i'll turn data on now and try it out.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

neom said:


> So I don't understand totally...
> 
> I called Fido today and I asked them if I could have visual voicemail on my 1.0 iPhone, the guy said he couldn't vouch for the technology working but he'd add the plan to my account and then I'd just have to see if it worked.
> 
> ...


Or the guy is an idiot and doesn't want to admit he has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## pureeville (Jul 12, 2008)

*Fixed*

I called Rogers, who took me off one $15 value pack and put me on to another. Now my VVM works. Took 5 minutes.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

pureeville said:


> I called Rogers, who took me off one $15 value pack and put me on to another. Now my VVM works. Took 5 minutes.


I was having problems (VVM unavailable) so I called Rogers. He said they have been having a few problems. I'm not sure if he did something first, but he had me turn my phone completely off, then back on. When I went to voicemail, the message of not being available was gone. 

He put me on hold, and called my number, and left a message, VVM was then working. 

Worth giving Rogers a call if you have having problems. (Try to just turn phone on and off first, just in case) 
1-888-Rogers1 Say "Wireless" then "technical support" then "Cellular phone"


----------



## neom (May 22, 2005)

You guys using 1.0 or 3G phones?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I called today and I got my 15$ plan that includes VVM. The guy was surprisingly out of the loop. He said "what's visual voicemail?". I had to teach him what visual voicemail is and direct him to the plans on the rogers site (had to tell him what to click )

But I got it and it's pretty cool.


----------



## rlemire (Jul 15, 2008)

*Not working for me*

Anyone else has a visual voicemail issue ? I've spent over 4 hours on the phone with 3 different Rogers CSR. No one were able to fix my issue.

When I access the voicemail icon, it calls my voicemail like in the old days. Nothing visual here. They reset it 3 times and nothing new.

I've read somewhwere that it might be an "access port" issue. Anyone know what that means ?

Thanks.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm quite out of the loop. What exactly is visual voice mail? If you have that $15 bundle that includes VVM it means you can pick up messages the old fashion way right and then another way too?


----------



## rlemire (Jul 15, 2008)

Benito said:


> I'm quite out of the loop. What exactly is visual voice mail? If you have that $15 bundle that includes VVM it means you can pick up messages the old fashion way right and then another way too?


From what I've read, you still have the old fashioned voicemail and the bundle ($15) or the visual voicemail option ($8) should give you access to this 
YouTube - iPhone Visual Voicemail Demo

Basically, you can see how many voicemail you have with the ID and you decide to hear them in the order that please you.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

So if you buy a bundle that include VVM you get voicemail obviously by default. Thanks for the link to the demo, that is most helpful.


----------



## rlemire (Jul 15, 2008)

Benito said:


> So if you buy a bundle that include VVM you get voicemail obviously by default. Thanks for the link to the demo, that is most helpful.


Yes, you're supposed to. I know it works for the majority of iphone user... but I don'T have a clue why it's not working with me. I've found another thread that could be helpful, I'll this on lunch time. If it's working, I'll post it here.


----------



## eeyoreslament (Jul 13, 2008)

*Secret might be the SIM card....*

Hi everyone. This is my frst post here, so please go easy on me.....

I just got my white iPhone today, and my VVM wasn't working (despite having the correct stuff added to my acct. 

The first guy told me to "power the phone off and on again and it should work". No luck. 

The second girl gave me this long code to enter, and it still didn't work. (For the record, the code she gave me was: *5005*86*+16478029327#, press call, after the please wait goes away, press and hold 1 and set up voicemail over the phone)

So I called again. Got a guy named Barry who was awesome (sounded like an old wise man or something. He said he's been trouble shooting it al day, and the problem is always the wrong SIM card. You need the NEW SIM card, for the VVM to work. This is probably happening to a handful of old Rogers customers, because we were told that we were supposed to take our SIM out of our old phone, and drop it into the new one. At least that was what I was told. 

Anyways, I swapped my old SIM and put in the new SIM that came with the phone, and all was good. Barry the CSR was correct in his suspicions, and everything went fine. I just thought I'd share that tidbit of info, in case it applies to someone here. Maybe it will save you a few useless calls to the helplines. 

Cheers.


----------



## rlemire (Jul 15, 2008)

eeyoreslament said:


> So I called again. Got a guy named Barry who was awesome (sounded like an old wise man or something. He said he's been trouble shooting it al day, and the problem is always the wrong SIM card. You need the NEW SIM card, for the VVM to work. This is probably happening to a handful of old Rogers customers, because we were told that we were supposed to take our SIM out of our old phone, and drop it into the new one. At least that was what I was told.


I have my old SIM in.

I'm surprised that you can change your SIM like that and everything worked fine... Maybe I should give a try. Is there any chance that the iPhone "brick" (lock) itself by doing that ? Did you loose something by doing that ?

Thanks for the post.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

According to my issue, the plan wont be active till midnight on the day you add it, so VVM wont work right out of the box.


----------



## eeyoreslament (Jul 13, 2008)

rlemire said:


> I have my old SIM in.
> 
> I'm surprised that you can change your SIM like that and everything worked fine... Maybe I should give a try. Is there any chance that the iPhone "brick" (lock) itself by doing that ? Did you loose something by doing that ?
> 
> Thanks for the post.


Well, I had the iPhone 1.0, so I had already backed up my phone, and contacts. I sold my old phone the day it was announced, and went back to my old Moto v635. In the month I was without the iPhone, I didn't really add any contacts or anything, so all was good. 

The only thing I can think you'd lose is your contacts that are stored on the SIM card (from your old phone. However, if you've synced/backed up your new iPhone to your Mac computer already (not sure if it's the same for PC), then nothing is ever really lost. 

As for when I swapped out the old/new SIMs, I didn't lose anything, nor did I even have to re-sync, or reactivate the new SIM. I'm not sure if doing it WITH the guy on the phone was a variable, but nothing was affected o nthe phone other than VVM starting to work.


----------



## eeyoreslament (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry for a double post, but I do notice in the Settings on the iPhone, that there is an "Import SIM contacts" option that I didn't have on my old iPhone. Not sure if anyone's used this yet, or how successful it is, but that looks like a good safety net to try BEFORE you swap out the two cards.


----------



## rlemire (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you to *eeyoreslament* for the post.

Here is my story, after another 1.5 hours on the phone with Rogers CSR (5.5 in total since Friday), my visual voice mail is still non functional (only old fashioned voicemail work).

What the CSR told me (after I mention the possible SIM issue) is that SIM in the 3000 range is quite old and 4000 should be used with the iphone. One thing solved... well we taught. Actually nothing changed. Then the CSR that I had to voicemail that was activated (one visual and one standard). So he tried to fixed that. Again, nothing improved. He tried to reset the visual voicemail two more times... still nothing. So finally he sent my case to the supreme court of iphone. A bunch of 4 nerds that should help me within 48-96 hours... in the mean time I'm still paying for my absolutely non-visual voicemail:greedy: .


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm sure if you ask they'd credit you back for that time without it?

I don't think it will break their bank ($8 / 30 days * 4 days) = ~ $1.04
Of course you might talk to them about your time being important, maybe they'd throw you a little more


----------



## rlemire (Jul 15, 2008)

Drizzx said:


> I'm sure if you ask they'd credit you back for that time without it?
> 
> I don't think it will break their bank ($8 / 30 days * 4 days) = ~ $1.04
> Of course you might talk to them about your time being important, maybe they'd throw you a little more


Well, it's not the money like the time I'm spending on the phone. You know, I would prefer to spend that time with my kid, wife or even work... but not debugging over the phone something that should be "easy do"... But I'm always that "exception", so I'm used to it. But I'll try to get my $1.04... it will be the most peasant part of that story  .


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

rlemire said:


> Well, it's not the money like the time I'm spending on the phone. You know, I would prefer to spend that time with my kid, wife or even work... but not debugging over the phone something that should be "easy do"... But I'm always that "exception", so I'm used to it. But I'll try to get my $1.04... it will be the most peasant part of that story  .


I hear yah.. and I'd still tell them your time is worth something ... see what they give you for it.


----------



## hzc (Jul 16, 2008)

*$15 VVM package includes...*



bouche said:


> it's only $8? I was directed to get teh $15 messaging bundle in order to have VV. At least month 1 is free. That gives me time to find out that I could save $7.
> 
> So what do you get for the extra $8? Just Visual Voicemail, or does it come with call display?


When you get the $15 iPhone Visual Voicemail plan, it also includes call display, WhoCalled, and 2,500 outgoing SMS text messages. Not bad. :clap: 

I don't care about WhoCalled, but that'll keep track of who called you when your phone is completely shut off and then text you a message about who called you when you power your phone back on. (something like that)

Update: WhoCalled sends me an SMS for every call that I miss, whether the iPhone is on/standby or completely shut off. Sigh, it's as redundant as getting an SMS to inform you that you have a new voicemail.


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm having an issue with my visual voicemail where I get a text message saying I have a voicemail, along with the visual voicemail notification. Really annoying because each time I get a VM, I also get a text, and I have to go in an manually delete the text message. I called the iPhone technical support line at Rogers and they had no idea how to fix it. Has anyone found a workaround for this?


----------



## rlemire (Jul 15, 2008)

rlemire said:


> Thank you to *eeyoreslament* for the post.
> 
> Here is my story, after another 1.5 hours on the phone with Rogers CSR (5.5 in total since Friday), my visual voice mail is still non functional (only old fashioned voicemail work).
> 
> What the CSR told me (after I mention the possible SIM issue) is that SIM in the 3000 range is quite old and 4000 should be used with the iphone. One thing solved... well we taught. Actually nothing changed. Then the CSR that I had to voicemail that was activated (one visual and one standard). So he tried to fixed that. Again, nothing improved. He tried to reset the visual voicemail two more times... still nothing. So finally he sent my case to the supreme court of iphone. A bunch of 4 nerds that should help me within 48-96 hours... in the mean time I'm still paying for my absolutely non-visual voicemail:greedy: .


Finally it's working (was fixed on July 21st). It took them 10 days to figure out... Anyway, I've called them to complain and I'm supposed to get a $50 credit... will see.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

hey folks,

ok...i have a quick question which i forgot (or didn't think) to ask the rep today at the Rogers store:

the new plans effective oct. 1st, include visual voicemail, but don't include caller ID (which is part of the $15 bundle).

My question: when i see a list of my voicemails, I wonder if they'll be identified in the list? I would think caller ID is to identify incoming calls, but the voicemails would automatically have a name and number associated with them?

cheers,
keebler


----------



## rlemire (Jul 15, 2008)

hummm... I don't know. If I remember they just show nothing except maybe "message" or something like that.


----------

